# Hope does it again.



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

My doe Hope was Reserve Grand Champion FB doe at The Great American Boer Goat Show in Corvalis Oregon on Sunday. So proud of her. She got fifth out of 13 on Saturday. She was actually second in her class of 12-16 months, but still hung in there for Reserve of the yearling division. Then the judge did the same thing for Champion and Reserve Overall.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Awesome! She's a beauty.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow! Congrats! That's awesome.  Who was the overall grand doe?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Wow! Congrats! That's awesome.  Who was the overall grand doe?


One of Madi's or Capriole. They didn't have a program.
She's the one just behind Hope.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations! She is beautiful!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hmm wonder who she is?  Anyway, Congrats again Tim!


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

She is lovely. Congrats!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow Tim that is just wonderful. one fantastic doe to be proud of!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Congrats!!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Here's another photo.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She really is a beautiful doe. Congrats!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I like your doe better than the one behind her. But at any rate Congrats!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow, she looks big! Is she 16-20 months yet or will she still be 12-16? Just curious...


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Wow, she looks big! Is she 16-20 months yet or will she still be 12-16? Just curious...


She just graduated. She was 12-16 in this show, but will be 16-20 at Big Top.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Well that's good...  For Dazzle's sake. I'm sure Hope can handle the older girls.


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

Congrats Tim!! Love that cape!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

crossroads boers said:


> hmm wonder who she is?  !


madi pocahontas (10614376)


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Thats so cool! And dang, I never find out about shows until they are over! I am 45 mins from corvallis, would have come to cheer you on


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

She's super nice, congrats!!!


----------

